# What are the most painful type of toy/toyparts to step on?



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

We've all done it.

We are wondering around in the dark for one reason or another and "AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!"

What hurts the _most_?


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

barbie shoes or lego blocks..it's a toss up..I think lego blocks might be slightly worse.

One time I stepped on a polly pocket...way back when they were really tiny..that hurt too


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

legos for sure.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

People go barefoot in the house??? That's dangerous! I always wear shoes or slippers.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm going with Legos... as that is what I most frequently step on here.


----------



## seashells (Jan 23, 2009)

I wear shoes 100% of the time now.

Legos and Schliech (sp?) animals are my votes.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seashells* 
Schliech (sp?) animals are my votes.

Those and their knights are really painful.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Those little metal racecars. Those little fins jamming through your foot is enough to make you lose yor religion.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

don't forget transformers all in their robot stage. all of them are sharp


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Legos hurt badly. The plastic they are made of is so hard.. especially if you step on them with your insole.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Since you allowed multiple options, I said toy knights/horses, trees and signs from train sets, and _Lego_.

I love Lego, but it's the absolute _worst_ to step on.

Oh - and I didn't click other, becuase I forgot, but pipe cleaners. DD1 often trims off pipe cleaners, and then I step on the little bits sticking out of the carpet. It's only happened a couple times, but...OUCH!!!


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't believe only one other person chose wooden blocks. Yeeeeouch! They are worse than toy cars, and certainly rival legos. Maybe we just have the extra-sharp-cornered kind of wooden block.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
Legos hurt badly. The plastic they are made of is so hard.. especially if you step on them with your insole.

Oh...btdt. It hurts just reading that.

We're being really heavy on the picking up Lego right now, though. I don't want dd2 to eat any...


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I have to say legos, and there is almost always that one that blends in and gets stepped on.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Legos are the worst, for sure. I did it just this morning and I swear my foot still has a dull ache as a result!


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

Legos or bionicles (which are made by Lego)- Those are what i always what i step on here.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

freaking legos with their hard edges and sharp corners. Duplos are just as bad.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Legos are bad but Jacks are worse by far. Those points. Yeowch!


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hokulele* 
I can't believe only one other person chose wooden blocks. Yeeeeouch! They are worse than toy cars, and certainly rival legos. Maybe we just have the extra-sharp-cornered kind of wooden block.









yes this. DH never stops talking about the wooden block that felled him one early morning.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I voted Lego, but in full disclosure, we don't actually have any Jacks, which I suspect might be worse. I've never ever stepped on a Jack in bare feet though, including when I was a child (Yes, I had Jacks as a child. Yes, I stepped on toys as a child including Legos many times, but never ever Jacks.)









I think that some toys (Legos, Playmobils, woodentrain sets, little cars) are more likely to be stepped on regularly than other toys. Often the reason is obvious, one is unlikely to step on a balloon b/c it will bounce harmlessly away a bike b/c it stays outside. I don't know why Jacks have eluded being stepped on.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Voted for Legos. Ouch!

That is one of the reasons why we don't have them at my house. DD gets to play with them elsewhere and we have lots of other building type toys that aren't sharp, painful and plastic.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Hot Wheels. Especially funky-shaped Hot Wheels.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Legos on a hard-surface floor.


----------



## mama2myangels07 (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
don't forget transformers all in their robot stage. all of them are sharp


this 10000%


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

We don't have jacks, either.

I don't find blocks or Duplo quite as bad as Lego. I think it's because I usually feel my foot hitting them before I've put my full weight on them. Legos are so small that I've driven them all the way into my foot before I realize they're there.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

I think my problem with lego is they are so darn small and there are so many of the varmits. Some of the other toys are big enough that they can be more easily avoided.

Lego have been a part of my life for YEARS. Children never outgrow them. I'm sure I stepped on a wooden block at some point, but it was a long time ago. I've been stepping on Lego for the last 10 years!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Legos, they are small, sharp and just dig in there. Even pulling your foot up is no guarantee they will un-dig.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh darn!!

I forgot to include bedazzles.

I had to PRY A BEDAZZLE OUT OF MY FOOT

The pain!! The Pain!!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Definitely Legos. It's like stepping on tacks.


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

We don't have any Legos (yet), but I voted for horned animals - I recently stepped on a Schleich triceratops, ow! The wooden blocks we have are big enough that they don't seem to get stepped on really hard.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
freaking legos with their hard edges and sharp corners. Duplos are just as bad.

yup...i stepped on a ton of them earlier...not pleasant


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Around here, our toy nemesis isn't small at all. It's a huge, handmade, wooden rocking horse. (This is not ours, but it's very similar.) And it wants us all dead. Everyone has tripped over the thing at least once a week since it arrived three years ago. A few times the trippee (sp?) has taken a hard enough dive to break part of "Horses" off and cause it to need repair. Many times, the _tripee_ needs repair.

I've tried placing "Horses" in various rooms and positions. Doesn't matter a whit. I swear, we could lock the damn thing in a closet and it would gallop out to get in front of me as I carried in the groceries.

I would like to put him out to pasture.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I voted dice. My dh used to play D&D, and those are the worst.

Of my dd's toys now though mr potato head pieces are awful. Stepping on a nose or mouth with the stick point up really hurts. She also has a wooden shape sorting peg board from plan toys that is killer.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like Legos are winning!


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I always wondered why people wore shoes in the house. Now I know.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Legos, specifically those sharp pointy ones that come with all the Star Wars sets. 

Now one of my boys is extra careful to clean up, because HE finally stepped on one, after about 3 years of playing with them. It was about time!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I will have to say triangular wood blocks! I have stepped on a few, they aren't small enough to just use the rest of your foot to prevent putting weight on the pointy part! I got my toe stuck in the center of one of those stacking rings the other day, I thought I was going to break my toe off!


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought it was legos until two days ago when I stepped on a jack. Youch!


----------



## MummaLitt (Feb 21, 2008)

Right now, we don't have any small Legos in the house - just Duplo. But I can remember stepping on them as a kid. We had an old braided rug in the livingroom and no matter how hard we tried, we ended up forgetting at least one of the tiny, one-bump pieces (usually blue or black cause it blended so well) and inevitably it was mom who "found" it the hard way and boy did we hear about it!

As for first hand, recent experiences, the small wooden triangle shaped blocks are pretty bad too. Especially when on a hard floor. Shaped just right that there's no way to kinda step on it, and it's always right in the middle of your arch.

I've found the easiest way to avoid stepping on things is to avoid going into the playroom







. I go in maybe once or twice a week to straighten things up and just start at the door and work my way in.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

Wooden trains. Not to mention if you step on one that is set the right way not only are you looking at a painful foot, but you might just go whizzing across the floor and do the splits. My dh calls them foot killers.


----------



## GiantGi (Feb 13, 2007)

Legos and barbie brushes (bristle side up!!)


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I voted "other" for Polly Pocket and Barbie accessories, but that may be because of biased exposure. DS is relatively neat and tidy compared to DD, so over the years, I've probably stepped on, over and around her toys, clothes, books, craft materials, etc. etc. a hundred times more often than his. I frequently have discussions with her (some are short and sharp







!!) about how she "litters" her stuff around the house.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

I voted toy knights and their horses but this could go for any action figure, really. Those hurt.


----------



## megbartwo (Apr 27, 2010)

Owie!


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I got a puncture ound from a forklift once. I voted cars and construction.

Legos also hurt really bad.


----------



## Areia (Mar 5, 2009)

I voted other -- those triangular shaped crayons were horrible. I was so happy when she wore them out and I could replace them with round ones.


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

I voted legos without a second thought, but those miniature road cones for our construction set come in a close second.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Kiddo's danged Schleich giraffe has the most razor-sharp ears...


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

Lego, and anyone who says differently is nuts.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Lego and train bits for me.

DH said Yoda - we've got a little plastic Yoda figure with very pointy ears which he came to grief upon early one morning!!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

I voted legos. And other - for any toy you step on in the rooms where you don't expect toys to be. You see, when I am walking in the family room, I half expect to step on a lego or crayon, so I walk self-consciously. When I am in the bathroom or my bedroom, I am just myself, and then a surprise lego can really jab into the sole.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

I keep visiting this thread because it is cracking me up!!










I'm starting to realize it probably makes a difference if you have hardwood floors or carpet. I've been wondering how so many people find legos awful (don't get me wrong, I KNOW they are awful but how can they rival a wooden block?)

But then, we have carpet and maybe small items like legos sink into the carpet better when you step on them whereas a wooden block is just too big to sink out of the way of your instep.

I have been hoping to replace our carpet with hardwood since we moved here. Now suddenly I'm thinking maybe that can wait until we are out of the small-toy-lurking-in-the-dark phase.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Legos for sure!!

We don't have any Barbies here but I've heard the shoes are bad too! True story: I used to know a guy (watched his kids) that stepped on a Barbie shoe and he got an infection that turned bad and he lost his leg. When he told me about it and I was totally shocked. He lost it to above his knee.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hokulele* 

I'm starting to realize it probably makes a difference if you have hardwood floors or carpet. I've been wondering how so many people find legos awful (don't get me wrong, I KNOW they are awful but how can they rival a wooden block?)

Probably has a lot to do with it, we have hardwood floors, lol.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Legos and my 'other' was Playmobil people/accessories.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hokulele* 
I'm starting to realize it probably makes a difference if you have hardwood floors or carpet. I've been wondering how so many people find legos awful (don't get me wrong, I KNOW they are awful but how can they rival a wooden block?)

The thing is, legos are tiny and hard to see. Blocks are large and easy to step around. Most people only have a few dozen blocks. People with legos have THOUSANDS of legos.









We have hardwood floors FWIW. Better for legos because you can sweep before vacuuming and not loose too many pieces.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hokulele* 
I can't believe only one other person chose wooden blocks. Yeeeeouch! They are worse than toy cars, and certainly rival legos. Maybe we just have the extra-sharp-cornered kind of wooden block.









I'm with you. Legos were a close second for me, but wooden blocks are THE WORST!


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
Around here, our toy nemesis isn't small at all. It's a huge, handmade, wooden rocking horse. (This is not ours, but it's very similar.) And it wants us all dead. Everyone has tripped over the thing at least once a week since it arrived three years ago. A few times the trippee (sp?) has taken a hard enough dive to break part of "Horses" off and cause it to need repair. Many times, the _tripee_ needs repair.

I've tried placing "Horses" in various rooms and positions. Doesn't matter a whit. I swear, we could lock the damn thing in a closet and it would gallop out to get in front of me as I carried in the groceries.

I would like to put him out to pasture.

Just had to let you know that this was the best laugh I've had all day!


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
Just had to let you know that this was the best laugh I've had all day!

I'm glad the wretched thing is bringing joy to _someone_.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Legos and my 'other' was Playmobil people/accessories.

Those were my exact votes! Playmobil *shake fist*


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

I once stepped on a star-wars action figure and it punctured my big toe. Deep, big drops of blood puncture.

So I voted Other (and Lego, of course







).

Tjej


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I vote legos, just cause' I still have vivid memories of screaming as a kid stepping on my *own* legos that I forgot to pick up/blended in with the floor...


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

You forgot barbie stuff.

My vote is either lego or barbie shoes/brushes. I have no qualms about vacuuming up barbie accessories (though I will save the lego). Thank goodness all that stuff is in the crawlspace now!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
Around here, our toy nemesis isn't small at all. It's a huge, handmade, wooden rocking horse. (This is not ours, but it's very similar.) And it wants us all dead. Everyone has tripped over the thing at least once a week since it arrived three years ago. A few times the trippee (sp?) has taken a hard enough dive to break part of "Horses" off and cause it to need repair. Many times, the _tripee_ needs repair.

I've tried placing "Horses" in various rooms and positions. Doesn't matter a whit. I swear, we could lock the damn thing in a closet and it would gallop out to get in front of me as I carried in the groceries.

I would like to put him out to pasture.

Hilarious!! We have nearly the exact same rocking horse that is picture, only ours has white hair. It's huge. It has lived in every room of our house at some point and no one has ever tripped on it







Yours really must be out to get you.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
Around here, our toy nemesis isn't small at all. It's a huge, handmade, wooden rocking horse. (This is not ours, but it's very similar.) And it wants us all dead. Everyone has tripped over the thing at least once a week since it arrived three years ago. A few times the trippee (sp?) has taken a hard enough dive to break part of "Horses" off and cause it to need repair. Many times, the _tripee_ needs repair.

I've tried placing "Horses" in various rooms and positions. Doesn't matter a whit. I swear, we could lock the damn thing in a closet and it would gallop out to get in front of me as I carried in the groceries.

I would like to put him out to pasture.

Yes, Mama2Bug - your post has me cracking up!!! I know that pic isn't your exact same horse, but I can spot at least five places where I could hurt myself walking past that thing.


----------



## chamomeleon (Jun 6, 2005)

Legos.







My scalp is tingling in sympathetic pain just reading all of these stories!

I also voted for an "other": two years ago I put these tiny wooden sailboats in the kids' goodie bags at my son's birthday party. We still have a couple of them around only their sails came off ages ago, so now they are just little blocks of wood with evil evil tiny masts sticking out of them waiting to puncture your foot. I wanted to die when I stepped on one.

ETA: Oh yeah, that Schleich triceratops is a killer too!


----------



## snarky (Nov 8, 2006)

Another vote for Playmobil - but I agree best solution is to avoid walking in playroom.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

Lego. Definately Lego. My kids, sadly, learned more cuss words from me stepping on their Lego then they could ever learn in the schoolyard.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Wooden blocks. You step on them just right and ouch does that hurt. Legos are in close second.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Curved lego parts, definitely. Second only to broken glass & shards of wood. Particularly when they hit the soft middle spot in the sole of the foot.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Wooden Acorns!







Ouch!


----------



## mamaLHK (Mar 15, 2005)

marbles!


----------



## kristin0713 (Aug 28, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but I can't believe no one said wooden puzzle pieces with the little plastic peg in the middle!


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

legos and barbie shoes, owwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaLHK* 
marbles!

I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one! Those beautiful, smooth marbles are surprisingly painful to step on! my boys have a shag area rug in their room and if a marble gets left on it and I don't see it....YOWZA!!


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4evermom* 
People go barefoot in the house??? That's dangerous! I always wear shoes or slippers.

















I've been know to keep a pair of flip-flops out all year 'round for that purpose...

I voted for Legos- I knew I would before I even viewed the options!


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

legos. i'm really good at stepping on one of the bigger ones, right under the arch of my foot. i also voted for jacks. those things can actually puncture skin if you step on them just right.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

I voted 'other' because the most painful thing to step on is an electric plug. And my children apparently insist on storing them right where I'll step on them. And they're EXCRUCIATING.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

Legos! (or Duplos in our case). I'm guessing they get more painful as they get smaller.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

Legos and 4 sided dice. The dice are such nice sharp triangles.


----------



## ChinaDoll (Jul 27, 2003)

legos, definitely legos


----------

